# Egg Bound Tinc



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a WC female tinc (we believe it may be a Nikkita, Cobalt or Cit...see Identification forum for pictures).

For the past two days she has been straining to push the eggs (or feces?) out and has no success. I believe she may be egg bound.

The tank is kept at 90-95% humidity with an open water source. It contians a cocohut, clay pot, magnolia leaves and 2 pieces of driftwood that they hide under. Temp runs 70-75.

The male has been following her around the tank.

Today, I moved her to an empty 5 gallon tank with glass top. It contains 2 heavy duty soaked papertowels with a very small layer of water (goes to her wrists). I pinched of 3 large live leaves (sorry don't know the name) and put a clay pot in there. I covered the tank with a towel to provide "privacy" and reduce stress of room movements.


Anyone have any other ideas on how to help her with this?

She was collected about 6 weeks ago and has been treated with 2 rounds of Baytril.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Put her back in her tank with a water bowl or in a tank with LFS moss leaf litter pothos and a water dish, put some pedilyte or aged water in there. I have never really heard of an eggbound frog. 


By taking a wild tinc out of a more natural tanks really stresses them out even more.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogmanroth said:


> Put her back in her tank with a water bowl or in a tank with LFS moss leaf litter pothos and a water dish, put some pedilyte or aged water in there. I have never really heard of an eggbound frog.
> 
> 
> By taking a wild tinc out of a more natural tanks really stresses them out even more.


"Egg-binding" does occur in anurans, it isn't usually because the egg is too large to pass out of the frog but because the frog may have held the eggs for too long with the egg mass forming adhesions preventing easy passage. 
If this believed to be the case, then it is effectively a medical emergency for the frog as a failure to immediately treat the issue can result in septicemia and death. 

Here is an example of egg retention. Notice that there are a lot of eggs still in the abdominal cavity. This was day three for the toad. 


Ed


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Ed- so what is the emergency treatment?
Thanks


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

bricespice said:


> Ed- so what is the emergency treatment?
> Thanks


Taking it to a vet.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

bricespice said:


> Ed- so what is the emergency treatment?
> Thanks


Taking it to a vet is the correct response. The ability to treat a true egg retention is beyond the scope of the hobbyist. 

Ed


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Well that sucks. Unfortunately there are no vets in my area that will touch amphibians due to their lack of experience of knowledge. The only vet school in oklahoma only teaches dogs,cats and livestock.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Do you have any pictures of her, or could you at least describe what you mean by "straining to push eggs out?"
Bryan


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Bryan-
To put it simply....Have you seen a frog poop? How their back legs go back and they lift their hips. 

This is what is happening, except nothing is coming out. And she is constantly doing this. At least every 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There may also be an intestional impaction. This can also be a critical issue as depending on the item causing the problem, surgery maybe required. 

Ed


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Dr. Setser with the village vet in BA is the best exotic reptile/ amphibian vet you can find in the area. You'll PAY for it though. $50 just for having an animal they've never seen. I used to say that every frog they helped me with or did a fecal on was the same frog; "Happy" the azureus that died two years earilier. ) I'd also email and or call Dr. Frye. He's been a tremendious help to me in the past.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

bricespice said:


> Bryan-
> To put it simply....Have you seen a frog poop? How their back legs go back and they lift their hips.
> 
> This is what is happening, except nothing is coming out. And she is constantly doing this. At least every 2-3 minutes.


What has been the frog's diet prior to this problem?


----------

